# Wheaten terrier, 2 rottie mixes lost homes. Please take one in.



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2009/08/august-28-2009-richland-oh-3-seniors.html


----------

